
A look at Microsoft’s top-secret Surface prototypes - shawndumas
http://www.theverge.com/2013/3/12/4086434/microsoft-surface-concepts-prototypes-photos
======
robin_reala
Hardly top-secret if they hand them out to The Verge!

